# (C++)  Kann mit jemand sagen, wie ich mit WinApi WAV's abspielen kann?



## bitmaster (5. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich suche eine Antwort:
Wie kann ich mit WINAPI eine WAV Datei abspielen?

Danke im Voraus, bitmaster


----------



## Tobias K. (5. Juni 2003)

moin


benutze die suchfunktion!!

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15346&highlight=wavs


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## bitmaster (5. Juni 2003)

danke!


----------



## Gauloi (24. Juni 2003)

*api is doof*

ich will dir ja nicht den spass verderben, aber apisound mit c# ist echt fürn *****.....solltest du es allerdings hinbekommen, sounds damit abzuspielen ohne das gleich alles blockiert ist und ohne dass du interruptprogrammierung betreibst, lass es mich bitte wissen.
ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen, die mit directX anzufreunden.
freundlich grüße vom leidensgenossen


----------



## bitmaster (25. Juni 2003)

Ich kann es dir nur in C++ zeigen!
Hier ist der Code:


#include <windows.h>

int main()
{
 PlaySound("wave.wav", NULL, SND_FILENAME);
 return 0;
}


Ich würde mich gerne mit DirectX beschäftigen, aber ich find
leider keine Deutschen Tuts dafür...


----------



## Daniel Toplak (26. Juni 2003)

Wie wäre es damit:
http://www.zfx.info

Gruss Homer, der persöhnlich OpenGL mag


----------



## bitmaster (26. Juni 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## dYn (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bitmaster _
> *Ich kann es dir nur in C++ zeigen!
> Hier ist der Code:
> 
> ...




mal ne frage die wave muss doch einfach im projektordner sein oder ?
weil bei mir geht das nicht ...

mfg dYn


----------



## chri_ZZZ (5. April 2004)

1. Wenn die WAVE in dem Ordner ist, wo dein Programm liegt, genügt wave.wav. Andernfalls musst Du einen kompletten Pfad angeben. C:\\DeinOrdner\\deineWave.wav
2. Geht's Abspielen von Wave's mit der WinAPI sehr gut. Bei MP3's wird's eher happig, wegen schlechtem Sound (da ist DirectSound echt besser).
3. Abspielen von MP3-, WAVE- und Midi-Dateien 
4. WAVE-Dateien abspielen


----------

